# Lost Boat



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Is this the second time you lost that boat this season?


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Gotta tell the story or you'll have no hope of getting your boat back.


----------



## Riogoodtime (Mar 23, 2009)

Sadly enough yes this is the second time losing my boat this season, my only excuse is maybe i lost my level of paddling ability,and stuff happens paddling alone, work has consumed my summer and not much time on the river, so the story is i was running spencer heights level was 3.9 on pineview gauge and most of the run was going good although i was rolling quite a bit and made it through almost to the end flipped in a hole recirced tried rolling twice and lost my calm pulled,tried swimming down a ways with my boat but only had on hydro skin, no dry top got cold swam to shore next day duckied down through the calm fly fishing area bout seven miles thru fish hatchery couldn't find it. I dont know what to say, I have paddled a long time, usually pretty solid but I suppose my game is gone or i need to be more respectful of the river, i feel time on the water is key to paddling harder whitewater, and jumping from not paddling all year to big t and spencer heights is just......difficult


----------

